# edinburgh to dundee



## r0bbti (18 Mar 2011)

I am planning to cycle from (south) Edinburgh to (north) Dundee - there seems to be 2 different NCN routes through Fife. Any advice about which route is better/shorter/quicker etc? I plan to use a road bike so would prefer to avoid any muddy/gravelly cycle paths. I reckon it is about 70 miles? but its hard to tell from the map I looked at. All advice gratefully received!


----------



## Wardy (19 Mar 2011)

I can recommend the route via Kinross, Auchtermuchty and Newbury. The road from Newburgh to Newport on Tay was delightful, very quiet and with nice views. Mileage from Edinburgh to Dundee via this route is about 80 miles. Signposting is good throughout and I rarely had to look at the map. The Sustrans Edinburgh to Aberdeen map (part of the Coast & Castles route) is useful. Some stiff climbs between Dunfermline (Townhill is aptly named!) and Kinross but I managed it ok with full camping gear. Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2011)

I've not took it in years but the coastal route wasn't in a great condition when I took it before. I think they've remove the 10% off road mud bath up Binn hill but even then its not great, iirc there's an awkward crossing of the A92 (you need to push your bike up steps (or tobe precise an upturned gutter along them). I'd reccommend the Cleish Kinross way too, a bit more climbing involve but a better route. I'd reccomend being selective of Sustrans routes they do tend to wander sometimes.

PS I've no idea the quality of it but Dundee City Council do some maps which may help. Good luck 

Edit: its the way the quiet and balance route in cyclestreets takes you too (Craiglochart to Lochee is 66.75 miles), you can get it dow to 57mile going by Glenrothes after Kinross but that involves the horrible A92 !


----------



## mercurykev (19 Mar 2011)

I do this route all the time when I ride up to Aberdeen to visit my folks. I use the route Wardy suggested - cross the Forth Road Bridge, through Inverkeithing and up to Kinross. Cut across to Auchtermuchty and then over to Newburgh (I usually stop here for a wee treat from the bakers) before the lovely Tayside route up to Newport on Tay.

If I leave at 8, I'll be in Dundee at lunch time - it's about 100km from my house in Musselburgh.

The last time I rode this route I came across the scene just outside Newburgh:


----------



## hubbike (20 Mar 2011)

did that a few years back: http://peterhubbard.blogspot.com/2009/03/dunkeld-to-dunfermline-via-dundee.html


----------



## r0bbti (20 Mar 2011)

Thanks, everyone, that is really helpful. Through middle Fife it is, rather than the coast. One last question for those who do the route regularly - do you stick to the NCN route as it does seem to meander around Auchermuchty and falkland or do you take the A92 at any time? thanks again!


----------



## mercurykev (20 Mar 2011)

r0bbti said:


> Thanks, everyone, that is really helpful. Through middle Fife it is, rather than the coast. One last question for those who do the route regularly - do you stick to the NCN route as it does seem to meander around Auchermuchty and falkland or do you take the A92 at any time? thanks again!



I wouldn't bother trying to stick to the NCN route, unless you like meandering about and adding unnecessary miles to your route. From Milnathort to Auchtermuchty I just blast down the A91, it's only 6 miles and the road isn't that busy; although, there is a nice route over the Lomond hills to Falkland if you don't mind a climb. I Never go near the A92.

This is the Lomond Hill route: http://www.bikely.co...burgh-to-Dundee


----------



## r0bbti (20 Mar 2011)

Thank you so much, that is brilliant, now all I need is a nice tailwind and sunshine!


----------



## HLaB (20 Mar 2011)

I can't rember what the A92 is like in that location but it in other its a wannabe motorway, I'd avoid too.

If you hurry up there was a nice south tail wind the other day


----------

